# When to use 2-4D Amine with Orchard grass



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking for some advice. I called my local Farm Supply outlet and got conflicting answers to the following question. I asked if it was safe to spray 2-4D Amine on a stand of Orchard grass and Fescue that was seeded last fall. One guy said yes, another said no. Can anyone tell me what if any recommendation exists for use of 2-4D Amine? As stated, I planted my fields last September 2012. I am looking to hit the broadleaf weeds without harming the Orchard grass and fescue. . Any pointers will be welcome.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't say for sure, i just sprayed my fall seeded O grass with 2-4 D ester over a week and half ago, and all is good, so far so good, knocked the broadleafs back pretty good and the O grass is shooting up strong, now i did put about 100lb of Urea on these fields. But i'm not real experienced with this stuff, im only on my 2nd year of haying. I always put 2 pints/20gallons of water per acre. Seems to work and seems to be the recommendations i have received from all the experts on here.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

At the last growers meeting I was at they said only Butyrac200 on Orchard Grass that is less than 1 year old


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Amine is fine on fall planted Orchard Grass.....I have experienced this many times through the years and the determining factor is called tillering. When your grass starts growing and starts branching leaves....that is tillering. When most of your new seeded grass has 3-4 branching leaves on average, then it is fine to spray. Recommended maximum for 2-4d at this stage is 2 pints to the acre.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is 1 pint/ acre too little for 24-d ester?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Is 1 pint/ acre too little for 24-d ester?


1 pint/ac will kill some early growth broadleafs and some it won't. If I were going to the trouble/expense of spraying I would put down 2 pints/ac....probably still cool enough to use ester in PA....but when temps start climbing into the upper 70's its time to go to amine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Most likely you can get away with 3 pints/acre instead of a full 2 quarts/acre. Depends on the acreage you have to cover as well, if it isn't much then using that extra pint/acre most likely won't break the bank.

When spraying burndown we use a quart/acre each of glyphosate and 2-4d and haven't had a problem with everything dying. But we also use a product called Synergy and use a mix of 28% and water for the carrier blended so the 28% is 5% of the mix, adds just enough extra burn to take the tougher weeds out at a lower rate of herbicide use. Granted for OG you won't want the glyphosate.


----------



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate the tip regarding tillering stage.


----------



## JamesIL (Feb 28, 2013)

Vol said:


> Amine is fine on fall planted Orchard Grass.....I have experienced this many times through the years and the determining factor is called tillering. When your grass starts growing and starts branching leaves....that is tillering. When most of your new seeded grass has 3-4 branching leaves on average, then it is fine to spray. Recommended maximum for 2-4d at this stage is 2 pints to the acre.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

All,

I planted some OG last fall as well and sprayed 24-d last Sunday. I used 2.5 gallons of 24-d for 300 gallons of water and sprayed 15 acres. I checked on the on it today and it looks like it's definitely knocking the broadleaf plants back. I also noticed that some of the orchard grass is a little withered at the very top of the leaves but I think they will recover just fine. Just my two cents.

--Kyle


----------

